# Guiding on Private Lands



## mattoliver11b (Jun 22, 2010)

When guiding hunts on state owned lands I know you have to have a usage permit. Does anyone know what all is needed to guide on private lands? Is this regulated by the DNR? I would assume that it is. All the help on this is much appreciated.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Private land is not regulated, you dont need anything.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe it is, any commercial use of a State owned resource is usually regulated, all game Animals are State owned unless fenced.....


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

As of 2010, you do not need a permit on private land according to this document. You could use the contact information at the end of the document to check current laws and details.

http://michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Guiding_FAQ_Final_319418_7.pdf


----------

